# December 11 Mag



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Just a line to say I thought this months mag was an excellent read and very well produced piece of work. Well done guys! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Liking December mag as I spotted myself in a couple of the pictures on the audi day at castle Combe and not bad that I joined the ttoc that same day


----------

